# I Got The Vin###



## bimmee (Mar 23, 2002)

Hello all fellow bimmer owners. I will be one too, ummm, hopefully in May =( Placed my order 2/22/2002

Went to the owner's circle today and discovered a VIN###, wow, wow, wow.....

One thing I dont understand is, I thought only after production starts you will get the vin number?!!?? Yes?? NO??

The status says Scheduled for production, and the scheduled date is 4/6. So..... the production didnt start, but they have the VIN.. Well, please, anyone, tell me, what exactly is they doing with my future car =))

Two more questions, I promise, just two, he he he..
1. Any opinion on extended warranty? 
2. When it comes to knowing car, I only know how to drive them. I have seen posts that says the alarm is very easy to install. You think a newbie like me will get the work done properly?

Thank you soooooooooooooo much!!!


----------



## pps-325xit (Jan 18, 2002)

*Only means status 150...*

i.e. scheduled for production. It can be up to 2 more weeks before actual production begins. Status 150 just means "no more changes" can be made from this point on.


----------



## eboller (Mar 23, 2002)

*Yes*

Yeah, you only get the VIN number when your car has started production. However, on the website "Scheduled for Production" status INCLUDES "in production" status. If you read on your main page under the news items it actually says "Scheduled for or IN production". Also the description if you click on order tracking and look at the full description it will say it is somewhere in the production cycle (scheduled for or in production).

Actually if it was just in scheduled for production status the website would read On Order. (I'm not joking and this is not the delay in updates to the website). If you ask the dealer for a vehicle inquiry the status would read "On Order" but the status code will read 112--Scheduled for production.

Very odd that they do this. So if you want a clearer picture you should either ask your dealer for the current status or call BMWUSA.

Eric


----------



## bimmee (Mar 23, 2002)

*So should I get extended warranty...*

Hey,

Thanks for the posts.

Yeah, I guess I will call them. But today is saturday =(((

I know the site is not updated as frequent as they should be, but by looking at the info posted you may get an idea of whats going on. Another thing is, I really hate to keep calling, bugging....

So I guess the production date, 4/ 5/2002 is not accurate too, then. hmmmm, you would think BMW should be able to do a better job.....

Anyways, how many of you bought ext warranty?? And how much did you pay? What are your opinions?? Is it really worth it??

Thank you all!!


----------



## eboller (Mar 23, 2002)

They may just tack on an extra week to that production date. I know for my estimated delivery date they were very conservative--probably by a week.


----------



## bimmee (Mar 23, 2002)

*ahhh, I see...*

Eboller,

So I take that you already have your car.... nice... What is it?

So, what is the time frame for each stage? For me, just to get from On Order -> Production Started took a month. argh, waiting and being tortured.... and still waiting...


----------



## eboller (Mar 23, 2002)

No actually I haven't received it. However, I know my boat arrives to South Carolina on the 29th. I figure from that point it SHOULD be about a week to get to the dealer. That is also what my dealer told me. That would put me at the 5th or 6th. The estimated date on the website is the 10th. So it threw in a buffer of 4 or 5 days. Of course my estimates are if all goes well =).

I ordered a Steel Grey 330ci with sport and premium packages.

Eric


----------



## eboller (Mar 23, 2002)

Oh and for me production took about a week. The train to Bremerhaven port took 2-3 days (may have included some time waiting at the dock or waiting for the train). 2 weeks across the Atlantic and I figure one week from Charleston port to Dallas. 

Eric


----------



## bimmee (Mar 23, 2002)

*Thanks for the info*

Thank you thank you.

With your info, I assume it will take about a month before I take delivery. YEEEHEHEEEE.....

Are you getting the extended warranty??


----------



## eboller (Mar 23, 2002)

The dealer I bought from no longer has an extended warranty service. Whoever they had before pulled out. Maybe that's a bad sign LOL. Actually, I think it had something to do with the economy.

Eric


----------



## bimmee (Mar 23, 2002)

*That is new......*

Ive always thought dealers love to sell you extended warranties. Im surprised to hear your dealer doesnt offer that!!

I am pretty sure my salesman will hard sell it to me, still wondering if I should get it, anyone out there has any advice??


----------



## Darth Reagan (Mar 30, 2002)

*Quick turnaround on order*

Thought I'd relay my experience. Placed my order (330i) last Monday, March 25. Listed as "On Order" until Wednesday. On Thursday, I had my VIN and it was "scheduled or in production". Estimated Production Date is April 12. I'm guessing the 12th is estimated date to complete production.

At least I hope.


----------



## bimmee (Mar 23, 2002)

*Re: Quick turnaround on order*



Darth Reagan said:


> *Thought I'd relay my experience. Placed my order (330i) last Monday, March 25. Listed as "On Order" until Wednesday. On Thursday, I had my VIN and it was "scheduled or in production". Estimated Production Date is April 12. I'm guessing the 12th is estimated date to complete production.
> 
> At least I hope. *


Wow, so you mean it took them only 2 days to start production? Geeze, I wonder why it took them a month to "UPGRADE" from "ON Order" to "scheduled or in production" for mine. Where are you located, if I may ask?

The estimated production date, from my understanding, IS NOT the estimated completion date. Its the date production starts. Well, mine still says 4/5. And according to BMWNA, my baby already was born, completely, hehehe. The production actually started on 3/23, which was about 1.5 week ahead of schedule.


----------



## JerryL (Mar 15, 2002)

I ordered my car on March 10th. I was told by my dealer the late part of May for delivery. It had a 4/12 production date. I just went on the BMW owners circle web site and I noticed that I have a VIN number now. Looks like it should be here by mid May at the latest. (I hope)


----------



## Darth Reagan (Mar 30, 2002)

*Re: Re: Quick turnaround on order*



bimmee said:


> *
> 
> Wow, so you mean it took them only 2 days to start production? Geeze, I wonder why it took them a month to "UPGRADE" from "ON Order" to "scheduled or in production" for mine. Where are you located, if I may ask?
> 
> ...


Well, before I ordered the car, the salesman said that they had a 111 status available, but it wouldn't be available for long. I kinda assumed that this was his way of trying to hurry up my decision and the negotiations. Anyway, we ordered on a Monday, which he said would be the last day to get the car that was on 111 because he expected it to go to 112 status any day.

The order was on the Owner's Circle website by Wednesday, still as "On order", but on Thursday it changed to "Scheduled or in production". I'm guessing the speed was merely a result of the availability of my dealer's allocated Car. So, I hope mid May at the latest, but I could be unfortunate.

As to whether the "estimated production date" is the date to start or finish, I don't know. If getting a VIN means you are "in production" and not just "scheduled", then mine should be on target for completion by April 12 (the "estimated" date). At least I hope.

By the way, I'm in Raleigh and I've ordered a 330i, Oxford Green, PP, Auto, Xenon and Nav.


----------



## Darth Reagan (Mar 30, 2002)

*Re: Yes*



eboller said:


> *Yeah, you only get the VIN number when your car has started production. ..............
> 
> Eric *


So, if we have a VIN, then the car is not just scheduled for production, but actually being built, right?

Then how long does the actual building take? I've checked the shipper's schedule and hope it can make an early boat (yep, this is driving me crazy).


----------



## eboller (Mar 23, 2002)

If you have your VIN I'm pretty sure it is in production--or at the very least within a day or two of being in production. That's what I've read and has been my experience. I also think the websites version of "Scheduled for or in production" pretty much means it IS in production. It should take about a week to manufacture and send on train to Bremerhaven. At least that is how mine went.

Eric


----------



## Darth Reagan (Mar 30, 2002)

*Re: Re: Quick turnaround on order*



bimmee said:


> *
> .........
> 
> The estimated production date, from my understanding, IS NOT the estimated completion date. Its the date production starts. Well, mine still says 4/5. And according to BMWNA, my baby already was born, completely, hehehe. The production actually started on 3/23, which was about 1.5 week ahead of schedule.
> *


I just called BMWNA. They told me my car entered Status 150 on March 27, and that production would be complete *by* April 12. Owner's Circle still says "Estimated Production Date" is April 12. Either it does mean that's the completed date, rather than the start date, or that the Owner's Circle needs to change to March 27.

I'd call it about 50/50 either way.


----------



## bimmee (Mar 23, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Quick turnaround on order*



Darth Reagan said:


> *
> 
> I just called BMWNA. They told me my car entered Status 150 on March 27, and that production would be complete by April 12. Owner's Circle still says "Estimated Production Date" is April 12. Either it does mean that's the completed date, rather than the start date, or that the Owner's Circle needs to change to March 27.
> 
> I'd call it about 50/50 either way. *


Sigh........

One thing I noticed is, you put in your order more than one month after I did, and your comletion date is only a week ahead of mine. Lucky you.

Yeah, according to an email sent from BMWNA, their site is not updated as much as it should have been. It didnt impress me that much when I heard that, you know, you would think BMW should do better than that. Calling them will get you the most accurate info and thats what I have started doing.......ummmm... just once every two days........ hehe


----------



## Darth Reagan (Mar 30, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Quick turnaround on order*



bimmee said:


> *
> 
> ......
> Yeah, according to an email sent from BMWNA, their site is not updated as much as it should have been. It didnt impress me that much when I heard that, you know, you would think BMW should do better than that. Calling them will get you the most accurate info and thats what I have started doing.......ummmm... just once every two days........ hehe  *


I noticed on the Owner's Circle site that they are expecting to upgrade their order tracking, specifically, it says "Order Tracking : Enhanced: You asked for it, and we heard you. More detail in your BMW vehicle Order Tracking. "

Wonder if this will happen soon enough to help either of us.:dunno:


----------



## bimmee (Mar 23, 2002)

*An Update*

My order status now is 190.

According to http://www.wlna.com/, the next vessel leaving Bremerhaven to Port Hueneme is on 4/8/2002(please let me baby get on that ship!!!!!!!!!). It will take 28 days to get to CA which means an arrival of 5/7/2002. :bawling:


----------



## vexed (Dec 22, 2001)

*Re: An Update*



bimmee said:


> *My order status now is 190.
> 
> According to http://www.wlna.com/, the next vessel leaving Bremerhaven to Port Hueneme is on 4/8/2002(please let me baby get on that ship!!!!!!!!!). It will take 28 days to get to CA which means an arrival of 5/7/2002. :bawling: *


I see you have done your homework, I was the same way. The good news is once it is on a ship to Port Hueneme there is nothing much you can do for 28 days except accumulate detailing supplies.


----------



## Ack (Mar 16, 2002)

vexed said:


> *
> 
> I see you have done your homework, I was the same way. The good news is once it is on a ship to Port Hueneme there is nothing much you can do for 28 days except accumulate detailing supplies. *


This is sooo true. I went to http://www.bavarianautosport.com/shop.asp and already picked up a bunch of detailing products. They have a lot of great stuff for our car here. The stuff I bought already shipped and I will probably have it on Tuesday. I'm going to be looking all over the place to detail something . . .  anything to keep my mind off the wait.


----------



## bimmee (Mar 23, 2002)

*Re: Re: An Update*



vexed said:


> *
> 
> I see you have done your homework, I was the same way. The good news is once it is on a ship to Port Hueneme there is nothing much you can do for 28 days except accumulate detailing supplies. *


What else can I do but do homework??? Thats just another way to make this wait easier....... I agree, after it gets on the boat and before it gets to LA, CANT EVEN CALL BMWNA!!!!!

Vexed maybe you can help, let me drive your car.....


----------



## thaydith (Apr 2, 2002)

FYI:

My car went into production (150) on March 29th at the Munich factory. As of 4/5 my car completed production (155). Today my car was released to carrier (182.) Owners Circle shows it "Scheduled for or In Production" Also my car was scheduled for week 15 production, and had an esimated production date of 4/12.


----------



## Darth Reagan (Mar 30, 2002)

thaydith said:


> *FYI:
> 
> My car went into production (150) on March 29th at the Munich factory. As of 4/5 my car completed production (155). Today my car was released to carrier (182.) Owners Circle shows it "Scheduled for or In Production" Also my car was scheduled for week 15 production, and had an esimated production date of 4/12. *


No fair.  Mine went into Status 150 on 3/27 and was in 151 on 4/5...unless BMWNA's info was behind when I called Friday. :dunno:

I guess that means I'll have to call again today.

So, is the Owner's Circle website up to date?


----------



## thaydith (Apr 2, 2002)

No - Owners Circle is a week behind everthing. You have to call BMWNA to get current status.


----------

